# Steel the Wolf



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Name: Steel the Wolf, usually just Steel
Age: Largely unknown, 44 years since tank emergence
Sex: Male
Species: Grey Wolf
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 190

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey all over with white on the sides of his muzzle that turn down just in front of his cheeks and continues down his neck and down around his belly. The insides of his ears and bottom of his tail are also white. He has no "head fur"; the pile length is the same all over. 
- Markings: none
- Eye color: Green

Behavior and Personality: He tends to be an independent type who is just fine as a loner, but likes certain people. Holds some relationships with assorted metal and gunsmiths and some bar owners, as well as a few informants and information dealers. Mainly wonders looking for clues about his creation and acceptance into human society.

Skills: Writing, playing poker, handling blades, handling firearms.
Weaknesses: An extremely good looking woman.

Likes: Women, cards, and a good reliable weapon.
Dislikes: Ignorant people, extremists.

History: Remnant of a long forgotten Soviet era U.S. military project designed to perfect genetic recombination technique in order to create soldiers who were superiorly adapted to environments less then optimal for human occupation. (More detail to come in a series of short stories)

Clothing/Personal Style: 
Boot-cut jeans and a  dark brown leather duster over a black button up shirt. When in the city the duster can be ditched for just the black button-up or an all black suit coat, shirt, tie, and pant get-up. Always has on a brown or black belt with his sterling silver wolf belt buckle. Usually wearing a black Stetson. Never goes anywhere without his katana and his custom, double barreled, eight shot revolver holstered on his belt.
Stetson: http://www.sheplers.com/i/p/096/096b14/096b14_89_p1_770x.jpg
Katana (Plain matte black scabbard): http://life.halcode.com/wp-content/images/katana.jpg
Belt Buckle: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3887951

Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5430450/
Fursuit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6801136/

Goal: To gain respect and acceptance.
Profession: None
Personal quote: "Intelligence is the difference between a man and a monster."
Theme song: Shoot to Thrill by ACDC
Birth date: July of 1968

Favorite food: A good filet mignon
Favorite drink: Montana Morning (1 1/2 measures London Dry Gin, 1/2 measure simple syrup, 1/2 measure lime juice in a rocks glass topped with soda water and garnished with a sprig of rosemary) 
Favorite location: The mountains of Montana
Favorite weather: Snowy with a light wind
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Anything with habenero peppers
Least liked drink: Cheep liquor
Least liked location: Loud, hot, and smelly cities
Least liked weather: Hot

Favorite person: Any good blacksmith/gunsmith
Least liked person: An ignorant person who refuses to change their perspective without reason
Friends: Not many, but a few good ones spread out here and there
Relations: Maintains good relationships with some small town smiths, casino owners, and bar owner along the Rockies. Also has some good relations with certain restaurants and higher end night clubs.
Enemies: None that are still living
Significant other: A certain red panda
Orientation: Straight


----------

